# How to install Butler's Tray Hinge



## Norberto Carou (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Every Body

I need help:
Could you explain to me how to install Butler's tray hinge.

Thanks
Norberto


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Norberto

The easy way to buy the jig below or you can make your own very easy you just need a simple template..that the router bit can follow .. 

You can buy just the plastic template from Rockler to fit you shop made jig for a song for the Butler hinge and the brass guide or pattern bit if you don't have one...

JIG IT® Mortising System - Rockler Woodworking Tools

see the MORE Info tab on the web page
Plus PDF file below
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10308452AA.pdf

Note It did rework the jig to fit my needs and take on bigger hinges and use a simple fender washers for the quick adjustments of the jig,,I didn't post the Butler template but it's a easy one to make, if you want to see it just and I will post it..
Not all Butler hinges are the same size.some bigger and some smaller 
++++ the templates below ▼ ▲ ▼ and the best bits to use with it.. 
http://www.routerforums.com/55251-post3.html
++++
JIG IT® Hinge Mortising Jig

"Accurately create a variety of hinge mortises with this easy-to-use jig. 
Install butt hinges of all sizes with the standard jig. 
Use special inserts (sold separately) for butler and sewing machine hinges. 
Or make your own insert for custom jobs. 
It's simple to operate, and the durable aluminum construction will provide years of reliable help in the shop. 
The system includes a custom pattern router bit, and complete instructions. 
No insert is required for routing butt hinges. 
Widest opening on jig is 4-1/2'' ."

====



Norberto Carou said:


> Hi Every Body
> 
> I need help:
> Could you explain to me how to install Butler's tray hinge.
> ...


----------



## Robert Brennan (Feb 4, 2012)

*Butler Tray Hinge Install*

Did you get them sorted?

I have some info

Regards

Robert Brennan


----------



## riverratjack (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi every body, I am Jack Stoneberger, here in Sharpsburg, Maryland, and I love playing with wood.


----------

